
Trailblazing Through Time and Space: The Essential Murray Leinster - sohkamyung
https://www.tor.com/2018/08/30/trailblazing-through-time-and-space-the-essential-murray-leinster/
======
myself248
A Logic Named Joe should be required reading for Facebook execs...

